# Driving Preferences Not Showing Up



## mikesimmers

Hey. So, I just switched over to a new car and now the app isn't showing anything for Driving Preferences. It SHOULD say UberX and UberEats, but it is not. Has anyone had this problem? If so, how did you fix it? Backstory: I've only been driving for UberEats for like a month or so. I am very new to this so far. Uber Help has not been any help. Just going in circles.

I have force quit. I have signed out and signed back in. I have deleted the app and redownloaded. Unfortunatley, since COVID-19 is still around, the Greenlight Hubs are down too. As well, as the phone number. So, right now I feel like I'm just running in place and getting nowhere. So I thought I'd give this a try.

Attached photo shows what I see when I click the dj switchboard for Driving Preferences. If you can help, that would be awesome.


----------



## Jst1dreamr

mikesimmers said:


> Hey. So, I just switched over to a new car and now the app isn't showing anything for Driving Preferences. It SHOULD say UberX and UberEats, but it is not. Has anyone had this problem? If so, how did you fix it? Backstory: I've only been driving for UberEats for like a month or so. I am very new to this so far. Uber Help has not been any help. Just going in circles.
> 
> I have force quit. I have signed out and signed back in. I have deleted the app and redownloaded. Unfortunatley, since COVID-19 is still around, the Greenlight Hubs are down too. As well, as the phone number. So, right now I feel like I'm just running in place and getting nowhere. So I thought I'd give this a try.
> 
> Attached photo shows what I see when I click the dj switchboard for Driving Preferences. If you can help, that would be awesome.


If you are still getting pings for both X & eats I would just continue on. If not I think you have already tried most things that I could have suggested. Good luck.


----------



## mikesimmers

Jst1dreamr said:


> If you are still getting pings for both X & eats I would just continue on. If not I think you have already tried most things that I could have suggested. Good luck.


Im not. It won't let me when I tap the GO button. Literally nothing happens.


----------



## Jst1dreamr

mikesimmers said:


> Im not. It won't let me when I tap the GO button. Literally nothing happens.


Then your problem is not in the driving preferences it sounds like you just can't sign onto the app. That is totally different.

You already deleted and re-installed so now you are back to contacting uber. Maybe someone else might give some tips on other ways to do that.


----------



## mikesimmers

Jst1dreamr said:


> Then your problem is not in the driving preferences it sounds like you just can't sign onto the app. That is totally different.
> You already deleted and re-installed so now you are back to contacting uber. Maybe someone else might give some tips on other ways to do that.


Thanks anyways!!


----------



## islanddriver

mikesimmers said:


> Thanks anyways!!


reset your phone. something on your phone is blocking uber. then reinstall all your apps starting with uber .to see if it works


----------



## mikesimmers

islanddriver said:


> reset your phone. something on your phone is blocking uber. then reinstall all your apps starting with uber .to see if it works


Yeahhhhhh. That didn't work.


----------



## Tony73

mikesimmers said:


> Yeahhhhhh. That didn't work.


Heard of similar problem in the past. Once you do eats they want you to stay eats. That's why I never did it.


----------



## mikesimmers

Tony73 said:


> Heard of similar problem in the past. Once you do eats they want you to stay eats. That's why I never did it.


That's fine. AT LEAST give me back Eats. So I can make some money lol


----------



## Lute Byrt

The best way to get rid of eats is by eating the food once you receive it. I recommend leaving the restaurant and starting the trip, then simply marking "Food lost" as you drive away. I tend to pick a nice meal first. If that does not work the first time, then try step one again. Continue repeating step one until desired result is obtained. You might choose to have a little time between repeating step one so that your food can digest. Enjoy! Bon appetit!


----------



## mikesimmers

FINALLY got it fixed! Phone support worked today.


----------



## islanddriver

mikesimmers said:


> FINALLY got it fixed! Phone support worked today.


so what was the problem and how did they fix it.


----------



## mikesimmers

The problem initially was that I was still set up for Uber in Cleveland. But now that I have moved to North Carolina, they needed to do a background check for NC. I had everything changed on the app and through the website to NC, but Uber had not changed it on THEIR end yet. They said it could take anywhere between 3-5 business days...it literally took less than 5 minutes because the Uber agent pushed everything through. If you have this problem, CALL them first instead of going through Twitter or help desk on the app.


----------



## Ambiguous

this happens to me every single time i get a new car, have to call support


----------



## 197438

mikesimmers said:


> Hey. So, I just switched over to a new car and now the app isn't showing anything for Driving Preferences. It SHOULD say UberX and UberEats, but it is not. Has anyone had this problem? If so, how did you fix it? Backstory: I've only been driving for UberEats for like a month or so. I am very new to this so far. Uber Help has not been any help. Just going in circles.
> 
> I have force quit. I have signed out and signed back in. I have deleted the app and redownloaded. Unfortunatley, since COVID-19 is still around, the Greenlight Hubs are down too. As well, as the phone number. So, right now I feel like I'm just running in place and getting nowhere. So I thought I'd give this a try.
> 
> Attached photo shows what I see when I click the dj switchboard for Driving Preferences. If you can help, that would be awesome.


A few weeks ago I noticed that Eats had disappeared from my options. I thought it was because I told them, when picking up my free masks/santizers, that I don't typically drive Eats. It was temporary. Now the problem I have is that they automatically turn on Eats without my permission, and I don't realize it until they send me to fetch a coffee for someone too afraid to come outside but who cares nothing about whether I get sick while running his/her errands.


----------



## Seamus

EastBayRides said:


> Now the problem I have is that they automatically turn on Eats without my permission,


This has been going on forever. Can happen either way, turning on Eats or X when you have turned them off. It's annoying but best to check your driver preferences each time you log on.


----------



## Timinftl

mikesimmers said:


> Im not. It won't let me when I tap the GO button. Literally nothing happens.


Didn't say how different a car, might be worth asking



mikesimmers said:


> The problem initially was that I was still set up for Uber in Cleveland. But now that I have moved to North Carolina, they needed to do a background check for NC. I had everything changed on the app and through the website to NC, but Uber had not changed it on THEIR end yet. They said it could take anywhere between 3-5 business days...it literally took less than 5 minutes because the Uber agent pushed everything through. If you have this problem, CALL them first instead of going through Twitter or help desk on the app.


Call who ??? Name and number please ? PM me if can't post please


----------



## Tony73

Noticed that on mine. Never did eats so only showed X/poo since poo is not a thing right now figured X is the only option available. Maybe they don’t want you to toggle anything off? 😏


----------



## Uberguyken

Just a thought. Go to your browser and make sure your cookies are enabled. Uber uses cookies to run.. found out the hard way once after turning mine off and I couldn't log in for a day till I figured it out.

Who knows... Might help.


----------



## Tony73

Try sliding your finger up and then click on the bottom right (slider icon) mine showed medics off and X on.


----------



## Lute Byrt

Mine is showing properly as "permanently deactivated", I guess I canceled a few too many rides after having accepted them, that is how I made the system finally recognize what I was trying to package on... 

This method will take at least four weekends of sitting at home accepting rides to accomplish...


----------



## Lute Byrt

mikesimmers said:


> FINALLY got it fixed! Phone support worked today.


I doubt thos true true...In general phone support does not work. They just say "Thanks for these informations"


----------



## Sharen72

mikesimmers said:


> Hey. So, I just switched over to a new car and now the app isn't showing anything for Driving Preferences. It SHOULD say UberX and UberEats, but it is not. Has anyone had this problem? If so, how did you fix it? Backstory: I've only been driving for UberEats for like a month or so. I am very new to this so far. Uber Help has not been any help. Just going in circles.
> 
> I have force quit. I have signed out and signed back in. I have deleted the app and redownloaded. Unfortunatley, since COVID-19 is still around, the Greenlight Hubs are down too. As well, as the phone number. So, right now I feel like I'm just running in place and getting nowhere. So I thought I'd give this a try.
> 
> Attached photo shows what I see when I click the dj switchboard for Driving Preferences. If you can help, that would be awesome.


*I have driven for Uber for almost three years. I recently decided to get a rental to drive with Uber and everything was fine until I opened the app to drive and I didn’t see it in my preferences. I can only do Uber Eats. I been on the phone witth 5 different people and have gotten nowhere. I’m a Diamond Driver and I get no answers. Hopefully it will get better soon . We all are in it to make money not lose money, right?*


----------



## Irwin Redding

mikesimmers said:


> FINALLY got it fixed! Phone support worked today.


What number did you call every number I call is a dead end


----------



## Localoca

mikesimmers said:


> only able to do esta and blank screen when I go to driving preference
> FINALLY got it fixed! Phone support worked today.


How did you get it to work I’m still having the same issue


----------



## William R

mikesimmers said:


> FINALLY got it fixed! Phone support worked today.


I'mhaving that problem now. How did you get them to fix it?


----------



## fuzzbite

mikesimmers said:


> Hey. So, I just switched over to a new car and now the app isn't showing anything for Driving Preferences. It SHOULD say UberX and UberEats, but it is not. Has anyone had this problem? If so, how did you fix it? Backstory: I've only been driving for UberEats for like a month or so. I am very new to this so far. Uber Help has not been any help. Just going in circles.
> 
> I have force quit. I have signed out and signed back in. I have deleted the app and redownloaded. Unfortunatley, since COVID-19 is still around, the Greenlight Hubs are down too. As well, as the phone number. So, right now I feel like I'm just running in place and getting nowhere. So I thought I'd give this a try.
> 
> Attached photo shows what I see when I click the dj switchboard for Driving Preferences. If you can help, that would be awesome.


I am facing the same problem. how did you fix it?


----------

